# 35 Fuel Pipe



## rayb (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm looking for a part number for the fuel pipe/line that attaches under the fuel tank to the fuel shutoff valve on a '62 MF 35 with 3 cylinder Perkins diesel engine. 

Does anyone have that part number? The fuel line should have a female connector on one end and a male on the other.

Thanks for any help.


----------

